# Favorite/best car seat?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been bad. We take the girls everywhere and one sits with DH and one with me.

Before they get too used to that sweet, but unsafe method of travel, I wanted to get them a carseat. 

Can you recommend on that is available in the U.S. and comfortably holds 2?

Thanks!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i have a carseat but don't always use it. Kind of a pain and i only take her like to the school and back. So not real far.
Cant think what mine is called but i dont like the straps that are on the side because they get in her face alot.
This one has diff. sizes so you could def. get one to fit more than one chi. It looks nice too.
Amazon.com: Solvit 62293 Pet Booster Seat, Deluxe, Extra-Large: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

I found these ones online, I guess it depends how much you want to spend

Chihuahua Pet Dog Car Seats

Pet Car Seat Lookouts for Consoles Front or Rear Seats


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the one i recomend. i never tried any others but my 2 chis love this one. it comes in different sizes and different colors. i think the regular lookout is the best. they have a lookout 2 that comes with a storage drawer but i think that it makes it too bulky and who needs a storage drawer. Minnie is under 5 pounds and Tootsie is around 9 pounds and they are very comfy in the medium size. ( i dont think they have it in the Petco store, but i think if you buy it at petco.com , i think if you are not happy with it you can return it to Petco but ask , i'm not 100 % sure about that)

Snoozer Black Pet Car Seat Lookouts - Dog Car Seat from PETCO.com


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

elaina said:


> This is the one i recomend. i never tried any others but my 2 chis love this one. it comes in different sizes and different colors. i think the regular lookout is the best. they have a lookout 2 that comes with a storage drawer but i think that it makes it too bulky and who needs a storage drawer. Minnie is under 5 pounds and Tootsie is around 9 pounds and they are very comfy in the medium size. ( i dont think they have it in the Petco store, but i think if you buy it at petco.com , i think if you are not happy with it you can return it to Petco but ask , i'm not 100 % sure about that)
> 
> Snoozer Black Pet Car Seat Lookouts - Dog Car Seat from PETCO.com


We have this one too, in the medium. It fits 2-4 of ours depending on who the dogs are lol. They like it and its nice to not have them running around the car like crazy dogs. On long trips they are all in their crates but I love having that to just buckle their harness into for rides around town. 

Its cheaper on e-bay and comes in loads of fun colors


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have Lookout 2 and love it, the drawer holds treats and pick up baggies and collars or leashes. I have it in a small and Zoey is very comfy in it.




elaina said:


> This is the one i recomend. i never tried any others but my 2 chis love this one. it comes in different sizes and different colors. i think the regular lookout is the best. they have a lookout 2 that comes with a storage drawer but i think that it makes it too bulky and who needs a storage drawer. Minnie is under 5 pounds and Tootsie is around 9 pounds and they are very comfy in the medium size. ( i dont think they have it in the Petco store, but i think if you buy it at petco.com , i think if you are not happy with it you can return it to Petco but ask , i'm not 100 % sure about that)
> 
> Snoozer Black Pet Car Seat Lookouts - Dog Car Seat from PETCO.com


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

This is our favorite car seat
Lookout II Pet Car Seat
I used to have the car seatbelt vest on Prada before Gucci came along, but they both much prefer this car seat.
We have it in the hot pink color and its really pretty!
And I always keep a bag of treats and some toys in the inbuilt drawer just in case


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the lookout seat too but I use the console seat more!! Almost everyday!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! My 2 little ones fit in it perfectly!

I have the large but I also drive a Suburban so it fits perfect on the console

Snoozer Black Pet Car Seat Console Lookouts at PETCO


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I just ordered the Snoozer Lookout too, in a small though, so hopefully my girls are fine in it together, I think they should be. Anyways. I did a LOT of research. I am a big car seat safety person, I just see how ppl are buckled in the car, and I see a crash test.. it's just how I was trained. In my car kids are rear facing til 4, harnessed til bout 6, and boosted til about 10. The girls currently ride in a crate together on the floor behind the passenger seat, then the passenger seat is slighly pushed up against it, so they are kinda wedged in there. I believe that is the absolute safest. And the are happy in it and do great. BUT, I want them to be able to see out the window, and in the summer being in the crate can get hot. So, I just ordered the Snoozer for them.

What I love about it, and why I chose it over others, is that you buckle the booster in with the regular seat belt, rather then clip it on the headrest or something. And, the puppies are actually secured in the car with the seat belt too! It comes with a strap that wraps around the shoulder belt, then hooks onto their harnesses. I like that they are secured in the car by the seat belt, it makes me feel much better.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My small came today for my girls. I thought I would post a pic of them in it for you. We haven't put it in the car yet because we only have 1 car and it's with DH at work. But I probably should have got the medium one. The small fits them both fine, and they'll be able to lay down and sleep and stuff. But the medium would have given them a lil more room, and I could have had a blanket to cuddle up with and stuff in there. 

But they are used to sleeping in a crate, that fits in the floor behind my passenger seat in my Toyota Avalon, so not a huge crate, but big enough for both of them. They are used to cuddling. So it works. Later I may sell this one to my sister for her Chihuahua, and get the girls a medium. We'll see how they like it. But my sister doesn't restrain her pup in the car at all, so I doubt she'll end up wanting it. 

Anyways, here are some pics I just took with my iPhone, cuz I can't find my camera. But just imagine 2 Izzie's, cuz your girls are about the same size as Izzie is..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a GREAT car seat! The girls look so cute in it, too! Mine will likely NOT care for the car seat but I am going to get one. Did you tell me where you ordered it from? Was it one of the links earlier in the post?

Thanks so much for the research and he pics. It helped a LOT!!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got it from Amazon for $65 with free 2 day shipping. It only comes with one attachment though, that wraps around the seat belt and attaches to the harness. I have heard they sell them at Petco for $5, but I haven't checked yet, and can't find them online. On the Snoozer site, they are only $9, but with like $10 shipping. But they also have the seat on there too.. so you could get the seat and the extra attachment both on there.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We have the medium one from here: Snoozer Sm, Md Lookout Booster Sherpa Dog Pet Car Seat | eBay it comes in a bunch of fun patterns too.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I need to get something soon for my two. We are going on vaca in a few weeks and i need something to fit finn and leila. 
Kristi what color do you have? I kinda like the leopard.  
What size do you think i would need for my 2?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cherper- Kristi has the grey quilted one. I would prolly get a medium for your 2, gives them more room. My girls are used to be snuggled up close, and like it, so I think they'll be fine with the small. But I kind of wish I would have boughten the medium one... Kind of.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will likely get the medium. Hubby is a MAJOR car/truck guy. You could eat off the engines and the insides forever look brand new. Black quilted will probably be my choice. He is a total guy's guy. He already now has two tiny girl dogs. I come strolling in with some hot pink puppy car seat...it makes me laugh thinking about it!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the medium is perfect -- it takes up 1 passenger seat, and they have some room to stretch out. We go on marathon trips tho...so, I like them to have room. We cycle 2 in the seat, the others in their crates. 4 fit in the seat but only the smaller 4, and it = lots of bickering!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well we are going to florida in a few weeks so i need to get something figured out. But I don't want something huge that i have to find room to store. :O


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to get the pink, but it's in vinyl... which doesn't seem very great. I like the quilted. If only they had pink quilted.. I'd be all over that!

ETA- Oh, and the only difference between the small and medium, is that the medium is 6 inches wider then the small is. It makes a big difference, I'm sure. But I just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So Karen, have you purchased it yet? I bought the Medium, so I took some comparison pics for you..  And I got my medium on Amazon for $85, so that's pretty much the cheapest I've seen it. You'll have to get an extra attachment strap tho!

Here are some pics I took. I dunno why the flash always makes the girls' eyes look crazy.. lol. I am super glad I got the medium tho! Again, picture 2 Izzie's in the seat, cuz your girls are about her size.  Bella is 6.44 lbs and Izzie is 3.2 lbs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was going to order it this weekend! 
Although they love each other, Hope likes her "personal space" so the medium would be best. haha!
We have big vehicles (I have a Toyota 4Runner and mister man has a big ole four door Ford truck) and our children are grown and live out of town so we have lots of seat space anyway. 
Is the extra attachment strap because we are doing a "two in one" for their harness or to secure the snoozer to the vehicle seat?
Thanks again!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

The extra attachment is because it only comes with one attachment strap that buckles around the seat belt then onto their harness to secure them in the car. I have heard they have cheap ones at Petco tho. The seat belt buckles in the Snoozer seat.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Maybe this a dumb question but how do you keep them in it? Don't they jump out?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There is a strap attachment that connects to their harness. She is just demonstrating it for size from inside her home, not hooked in the car yet.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm not clear on what the strap is or looks like that you have to purchase separately. Can someone put a link or a pic of it up?
I need to order one in the next few days as well.  The small looks big enough but still hard to tell when it's not your own dogs in it.
Leila is 5 lbs 4 oz and finn is less than 2 lbs. He will probably be 4 lbs adult size the breeder thinks. How much space does each seat take of a vehicle seat??


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> There is a strap attachment that connects to their harness. She is just demonstrating it for size from inside her home, not hooked in the car yet.


Ok I get it lol. Thanks


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheryl, the medium description read that it took up one passenger seat.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I used the small one today. It had to fit between 2 car seats in my friend's car, so it was kinda wedged and smooshed, but it worked. I am SOOO glad we got the medium. I would NOT get the small for 2 dogs! I can take pics later tonight of each one in my car, for you cherper. They would have had a little more room if the car seat wasn't there, you can see on Izzie's side it is pushing it in. But it was still a PITA, I kept having to situate the girls in a comfy position, otherwise Bella was like on top of Izzie and stuff. Can't wait for them to ride in the medium one tomorrow. I will take more pics then.

So here they were today, They did amazing well in it! I was shocked. They didn't really cry or anything, but they did have a 1 and 5 year old next to them for company. But usually they are in a crate and I have to cover it up with a blanket or they will cry.


























Here is the strap, which the small and medium seat only comes with 1 strap. You would need to get another. If you google "snoozer strap" it will come up. It's on the Snoozer site and on Amazon. Also, I have heard they have similar straps in the Petco, but not the same brand. Also, Kristi suggested getting a coupler to attach to the strap instead.

You can see, it buckles around the lap belt, and then hooks onto their harness.









Again, Izzie is 3.2 lbs, and Bella is 6.44 lbs, and the seat pictured is a small one.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the up close and detailed pics. 
Ruby will be fine in it. Hope will cry her eyes out. Drama queen. haha!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

You never know, Izzie cries about a lot of things too, if I am going to the bathroom and not holding her, or taking a shower, etc, and she does great. But, I guess yours might be a lot different since they are used to be held in the car. Mine have never been held in the car other than their first ride home. They are used to being in a crate on the floor behind the passenger seat. So this is better than that in their eyes... lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics. That really helps. I think i will go with the med. 
I don't have a petco only petsmart. Is the coupler like what you would use to walk two dogs?? I've never used one b4.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope i can find a harness small enough for how tiny finn is right now. :O


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

When Izzie was just under 2 lbs I found a harness at Petco that fit her perfect. She's wearing it in the pics. It is the only one that fits her now too, the xs ipuppyone and puppia harnesses are still way too big. But since you don't have a Petco, I dunno... 

ETA- here is the thread with pics of the puppy harness I got her, she was like 1.9 lbs then. 

Yeah, the coupler you use for leads. The only problem is, in an accident you times the dogs weight by 4 or 5 or so to get the amount of force they will create in just a small accident. So just to be safe, I don't want 2 pups weights on one strap and buckles, ya know? So I feel more comfortable having one for each pup. At the Snoozer site, you can get the extra strap for about $13 or so shipped.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, so I talked to another Certified Passenger Safety Technician friend about the specifics..

weight x speed = force

So Izzie, being 3.2 lbs, in a crash going 30 mph, will create 96 lbs of force on her harness/strap. You want a harness/strap that will be able to withstand 96 lbs of force, and also not damage their body. Thinking about it all makes me just want to keep them in their crate! It's so scary! But I will use the car seat. I just want to find better harnesses for them.

And for a head on collision the formula would be your speed x their speed x weight = pounds of pressure (force)


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thought I'd add some pics of my medium in action. I put a blanket over it cuz Bella gets car sick sometimes.


















With my sister's Chi too-









It is pretty big though, bigger then I though in the car! Takes a lil more then 1 seat in my car, and my car is pretty roomy. Here it is with the car seat I have in the car too, not much room in the middle.. lol!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I love the one of them sleeping with their heads together!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the BEST type of harness for chis in open carseats are the vest ones, but they need to be a very snug fit. I have one that fits everyone well except Oakley and Bryco...so they use the over-the-head style in a snug fit they can't get out of. But lately we've just been buckling all their crates in, it makes travel more pleasant for us...ours are always tryin to sneak up in the front seat and pawing at our heads from the car seat. Even buckled in they still can get close enough to do that...ugh lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are tight enough that they can't pass the ends of the car seat at all, forward anyways, they can both go off and hang off the side if they wanted, lol. But they don't. They can't get to us at all.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I got this car seat today American Tourister Booster Seat - Car Seats - Travel - PetSmart but she can get out of it. Now Im not sure what to do. We are going out of town on the 29th. Not such time to wait for an order.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I ordered mine on amazon and got free 2 day shipping with the free 30 trial of amazon prime.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ok I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ok I finally found this one. It seems to fit well and it doesn't look lime she can get out as easily. 

Outward Hound Car Booster Seat - Sales - Web Exclusive - PetSmart


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Blondie87 said:


> So Karen, have you purchased it yet? I bought the Medium, so I took some comparison pics for you..  And I got my medium on Amazon for $85, so that's pretty much the cheapest I've seen it. You'll have to get an extra attachment strap tho!
> 
> Here are some pics I took. I dunno why the flash always makes the girls' eyes look crazy.. lol. I am super glad I got the medium tho! Again, picture 2 Izzie's in the seat, cuz your girls are about her size.  Bella is 6.44 lbs and Izzie is 3.2 lbs.


I know this is an old thread but thanks for posting the pictures and leaving them up. I've been debating between the small and the medium and no one local sells them for me to compare. Your post was really helpful.


----------

